# Concrete porch and steps



## rookiepb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have an uneven covered concrete porch that I was thinking I could level with the self leveling concrete mix.  I was planning to tile this area or use concrete stain.  If I was going to tile I was planning on adding flexible adhesive to the thinset.  
Will concrete stain actually stain the new self leveling cement, and look good.  If so how long does one have to let it cure.  Another option would be to just paint the concrete and seal with an epoxy.

Another question are the steps.  It has two standard steps with a bad handrail.
The house has white siding and the trim is going to be painted black.  I was going to paint the concrete part of the outside porch black and the steps, then I realized that the steps might be really hard to see at nite.  Any suggestions on what might be a better alternative. Build over the concrete with wood steps with some design to it and a better hand rail.  what do you think guys?


----------



## NOVA Pros (Oct 27, 2008)

Rookiepb,

On the self leveling mix, yes you can stain it, but if you did not cover the entire surface with the mix, then you will definitely see a difference in color between the two surfaces.  The stain does actually stain the self leveling and it can look good, but most of the work is in the preparation.  Once the mix is dry and the stain is set and dried, then it is cured basically.  The stain will need a sealer on it to protect it and the surface.

You could also just use an epoxy (no need to paint then epoxy) as epoxy can come in various colors.  This will save money.

There are also concrete overlay materials that you can use over your steps (as well as the concrete porch).  The overlay comes in many different colors and you can apply a pattern to it (to make it look like flagstone, brick, etc.).

Check out your local decorative concrete company for more ideas.

Allison


----------



## rookiepb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Allison

Thanks for the great tips, looks like i have so looking to do before i start this project


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Nov 6, 2008)

there're polymer-modified concretes that'll be suitable for your needs but you won't find 'em at the apron stores,,, seek a pro const supply house instead,,, then you can stain & seal suitably UNLESS you pick green or blue which're not recommended for exterior use,,, we never apply epoxies outside nor do we know of any which're suggested by any manufacturer.

self-leveling mtls're usually gypsum-based & do not accept stain w/acceptable results,,, neither do they have tension strength, only compressive,,, even pro's have trouble if they choose that method,,, there're admixtures you can select for cementitious products but its a reinvention of the wheel,,, pick the bagg'd stuff that's readi-made.

we've removed to much tile from ext conc to think its worth it - certainly not at my house,,, there's no 'paint' that'll adhere to conc for long,,, if you seed any coating w/reflective glass beads, visibility AND traction will be improved,,, you'll also have a glow-in-the-dark set of steps, tho !

saving $ by initially using incorrect mtls/methods costs MUCH more in the end,,, just my opinion based on 35yrs in the craft.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 7, 2008)

I also think that most of the damage which is done, is by not doing enough prep work. I agree all the products Yes talked about will work, but the prep work needs to be done to near perfection. The new epoxies and coatings are incredible, they keep changing. You can even put them over wood structure floors  by installing membranes. But if you do not remove the paint already there, or that effloresence from water issues you will have spent money too early.

Good stuff, but do the prep.


----------

